# comeon people the country needs you



## gosforddreaming (Jun 17, 2007)

lets have a poll of our own .....
who are you voting for this time around 
RUDD or JOHNIE .... or are you going to just waste your vote ??


----------



## Khagan (Jun 17, 2007)

Imo it doesn't matter, still end up with a ****er either way .


----------



## Forensick (Jun 17, 2007)

i'd like to point out, that firstly.... very few of us will vote for rudd or howard....
secondly, a green vote isnt a waste if they follow their how to vote card (except in inner melbourne electorates)
finally, from what i have seen most of us seem to live in quite safe seats (one way or the other) anyway, so our votes don't really matter....


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jun 17, 2007)

From my understanding, the Greens would like to abolish the keeping of native animals. Now of course we aren't going to have a Greens PM, so this policy will most probably never see the light of day, but it's something to bear in mind...

Khagan is correct...which incompetent fool do we choose this time?

Cheers

Jonno


----------



## wood_nymph (Jun 17, 2007)

lol, is it's a bit of a case of "damned if you do damned if you don't"


----------



## gosforddreaming (Jun 17, 2007)

Forensick said:


> i'd like to point out, that firstly.... very few of us will vote for rudd or howard....
> secondly, a green vote isnt a waste if they follow their how to vote card (except in inner melbourne electorates)
> finally, from what i have seen most of us seem to live in quite safe seats (one way or the other) anyway, so our votes don't really matter....


 

righteo smarty pants , i was trying to keep simple thats all .
but you have to be anal about it you should start a theard


----------



## slim6y (Jun 17, 2007)

<---- Stays a kiwi citizen, at least our prime minister has BALLS!


----------



## gosforddreaming (Jun 17, 2007)

hehehehe good one slim6y , yes she does ,, she even talks like a man .


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 17, 2007)

I agree with forensick a vote for the greens is most certainly not a wasted vote. I put rudd though as a vote for the greens in the lower house will most likely go to him. 

I encourage everyone to atleast in the senate, VOTE GREENS!!!


----------



## jordo (Jun 17, 2007)

Khagan said:


> Imo it doesn't matter, still end up with a ****er either way .



Still you may as well vote to get the better of the two (in your opinion), I don't see the point in people not voting then whinging about the result... (I'm in no way implying you do this just, it came to mind from your comment )


----------



## cris (Jun 17, 2007)

Im going to vote for labour so we dont even contemplate nuclear power, let the unions completely control industrial relations delilivering a killer blow to those in small business and many new jobs(who do small businesses think they are anyway). I also think we need someone who bases their support of a war on wheter or not it will upset terrorists. I also think we need to destroy our great economy and put pressure on interest rates so more ppl have to sell their homes. Now thats sarcasm :lol:



Jonno from ERD said:


> From my understanding, the Greens would like to abolish the keeping of native animals. Now of course we aren't going to have a Greens PM, so this policy will most probably never see the light of day, but it's something to bear in mind...



Yes the greens are fanatical idiots, i suggest anyone thinking of voting for them should actually read all their policies first. IMO we need to get rid of them to make way for a rational environmental party.


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 17, 2007)

cris said:


> Im going to vote for labour so we dont even contemplate nuclear power, let the unions completely control industrial relations delilivering a killer blow to those in small business and many new jobs(who do small businesses think they are anyway). I also think we need someone who bases their support of a war on wheter or not it will upset terrorists. I also think we need to destroy our great economy and put pressure on interest rates so more ppl have to sell their homes. Now thats sarcasm :lol:



You havnt been reading that liberal party propaganda they sent out to everyone have you?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 17, 2007)

Jonno from ERD said:


> From my understanding, the Greens would like to abolish the keeping of native animals. Now of course we aren't going to have a Greens PM, so this policy will most probably never see the light of day, but it's something to bear in mind...
> 
> Khagan is correct...which incompetent fool do we choose this time?
> 
> ...




Try this Jonno - there is a hung senate and the labour/liberal party need greens vote to get anything through. They then do a deal with the Greens. So the major party get what they want and we get the Grrens policy on native animals.

After all, this the the way the minor parties manage to have such a stroing influence on policy. (Expet this term as the libs have total control of the senate and lower house - subject to Sen Joyce)


----------



## cris (Jun 17, 2007)

slim6y said:


> <---- Stays a kiwi citizen, at least our prime minister has BALLS!



haha mad call and so true.


----------



## cris (Jun 17, 2007)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Try this Jonno - there is a hung senate and the labour/liberal party need greens vote to get anything through. They then do a deal with the Greens. So the major party get what they want and we get the Grrens policy on native animals.
> 
> After all, this the the way the minor parties manage to have such a stroing influence on policy. (Expet this term as the libs have total control of the senate and lower house - subject to Sen Joyce)



Yes exactly they are extremely dangerous, throwing your vote can cause real problems. The government wouldnt think twice about something like banning keeping native animals as part of a deal because there simply arnt that many ppl keeping them(provided there where a few expetions such as a few bird speices).


----------



## Manda1032 (Jun 17, 2007)

a vote for either is a waste really. ya all know johnnie is getting back in anyway cause preznit dubya wouldn't have a table for his beer (johnnie's head)


----------



## DanN (Jun 17, 2007)

Democracy is a joke.

What we need is a liberating dictator - if it were possible.


----------



## Rennie (Jun 17, 2007)

Manda1032 said:


> a vote for either is a waste really. ya all know johnnie is getting back in anyway cause preznit dubya wouldn't have a table for his beer (johnnie's head)



And its this sort of attitude that will help him, I know so many people who don't like him, but either don't vote or just donkey vote. If enough of us pull our fingers out, we just might be able to make a difference, but hey, who cares? What can I do?


----------



## gosforddreaming (Jun 17, 2007)

yes thats it DONKEY VOTE thanks ,,, i have written ( just waste your vote ) in the poll as an option and it means DONKEY vote not vote for the greens or anyothers ... thanks ....


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 17, 2007)

Jonno from ERD said:


> From my understanding, the Greens would like to abolish the keeping of native animals. Now of course we aren't going to have a Greens PM, so this policy will most probably never see the light of day, but it's something to bear in mind...



Are you sure, this isnt in the Australian Greens policy document. The federal government doesnt and probably never will be in the situation to make decisions like that. It is a matter for state government.


----------



## Lozza (Jun 17, 2007)

as it says in looking for alibrandi "we dont vote for the best politician, we vote to keep the worst out"  Id vote for anyone in labour if it meant a chance at getting rid of howard.
look at his stupid IR laws...and giving school principals the power to hire and fire is really a good idea :shock: I dread the thought
if liberals get in i'll probably be out of a job


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 17, 2007)

What i really dislike about howard is he only listens to us when he absolutly has to. IR, australia said NO he said yes. it really gets my goat.


----------



## gosforddreaming (Jun 17, 2007)

*yeah*



grimbeny said:


> What i really dislike about howard is he only listens to us when he absolutly has to. IR, australia said NO he said yes. it really gets my goat.


 
and lets not forget the pointless war he sent us into , and the wheat for sadam scandel , and cutting single parents pensions i could go on all night .. his goverment has gotten to cocky and thay are forgetting about the average people... thay belive thay can get away with anything and it has to be stoped , we the people have to keep them on there toes not us sitting back coping what ever thay dish out..


----------



## cris (Jun 17, 2007)

grimbeny said:


> What i really dislike about howard is he only listens to us when he absolutly has to. IR, australia said NO he said yes. it really gets my goat.



About the only thing i like about our government is that they do what they think is best rather than being worried about doing stuff becuase of the polls(well to some extent anyway). Although those union adds are pretty intellegent :lol:


----------



## cris (Jun 17, 2007)

lozza said:


> as it says in looking for alibrandi "we dont vote for the best politician, we vote to keep the worst out"  Id vote for anyone in labour if it meant a chance at getting rid of howard.
> look at his stupid IR laws...and giving school principals the power to hire and fire is really a good idea :shock: I dread the thought
> if liberals get in i'll probably be out of a job



Why would you be out of a job surely if your a good teacher they would do everything they could to keep you, wouldnt they?


----------



## nook171 (Jun 17, 2007)

im staying kiwi citizen


----------



## albino (Jun 17, 2007)

i think the country's in great shape. and is ir really an issue? i don't know anyone that has been detrimentally affected ( know plenty who constantly complain about it ), and single parents' pension being cut, well maybe you should consider yourself lucky to get anything for nothing, but i guess it's never enough - why when you can't look after yourself, do people bring another into this world? not just here, goes for whole countries. sorry to offend, but i don't think there should be pension for single parents ( unless, i guess, you're a widow(er) ). 
anyway cant vote labour as i am very capitalistic.
and who is mr rudd kidding that he has anything in common with the common punter, i don't go home to a missus with a 150 mill in the kitty. i don't think he would understand the normal household economics we all have to work out. 
follow centrebets odds for the election, far more accurate than any morgan gallop poll for all recent elections.


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 17, 2007)

Well i guess if ur the average person in australia ur probably pretty well off, if ur in the top 10% ur doing great. but what about the others. in sydney alone their are 10 000 mentally disabled homeless people. These are people who cannot get a home no matter what, they have just been forgoten and their isnt the money to provide them with the care they need. It doesnt take a brain surgeon to realise aboriginal australians are suffering from the lack of health care. Our health care system under john howard is moving closer and closer to an americanised system where without private insurance you cant get treated. Then there is the education system, australias increase in spending is appaling compared to the majority of industrialised countries. Lets not start on australias treatment of refugees. This country has a long way to come and its time we start taking care of everyone.


----------



## Fuscus (Jun 17, 2007)

for those who are interested the greens policy on animals is here
http://greens.org.au/about/policy/policy.php?policy_id=18


----------



## gosforddreaming (Jun 17, 2007)

*now now*



albino said:


> i think the country's in great shape. and is ir really an issue? i don't know anyone that has been detrimentally affected ( know plenty who constantly complain about it ), and single parents' pension being cut, well maybe you should consider yourself lucky to get anything for nothing, but i guess it's never enough - why when you can't look after yourself, do people bring another into this world? not just here, goes for whole countries. sorry to offend, but i don't think there should be pension for single parents ( unless, i guess, you're a widow(er) ).
> anyway cant vote labour as i am very capitalistic.
> and who is mr rudd kidding that he has anything in common with the common punter, i don't go home to a missus with a 150 mill in the kitty. i don't think he would understand the normal household economics we all have to work out.
> follow centrebets odds for the election, far more accurate than any morgan gallop poll for all recent elections.


 


hang on now , i didnt choose to be single , my ex chose it for us when she walked out on her family .. how else do you think single parent familys go about paying for day to day expences when thay cant work , should thay all just starve ?? ......because i dont know were i would find the time , or energy to go and work before my kids start school ,, just so you know the cuts were around the $160 mark witch is alot of cash .... out of my fortnight budget , food , rent , petrol and other bills comes out and only leaves about $70 for justincase and my kids dont even go to school yet ,, so do you think that $70 pay for me to stay home and reaise my kids 24/14 is fair ???....but we can go and add a few billion to the defence budget to fight somone elses fight ??


----------



## PremierPythons (Jun 17, 2007)

I've been a member of the ALP for 10 years (since I was 17) - so no prizes for guessing where my vote goes...


----------



## Forensick (Jun 17, 2007)

albino said:


> i think the country's in great shape. and is ir really an issue? i don't know anyone that has been detrimentally affected ( know plenty who constantly complain about it ), and single parents' pension being cut, well maybe you should consider yourself lucky to get anything for nothing, but i guess it's never enough - why when you can't look after yourself, do people bring another into this world? not just here, goes for whole countries. sorry to offend, but i don't think there should be pension for single parents ( unless, i guess, you're a widow(er) ).
> anyway cant vote labour as i am very capitalistic.
> and who is mr rudd kidding that he has anything in common with the common punter, i don't go home to a missus with a 150 mill in the kitty. i don't think he would understand the normal household economics we all have to work out.
> follow centrebets odds for the election, far more accurate than any morgan gallop poll for all recent elections.



you have more in common with howard?
born with a silver spoon?
lived with mum till you were 30?
met your first asian after you started in politics? (they couldnt get into your school, uni or social club afterall)


and well done cris... good to see the billions and billions of tax payer funded advertising works!


----------



## stencorp69 (Jun 18, 2007)

slim6y said:


> <---- Stays a kiwi citizen, at least our prime minister has BALLS!


 
I heard that about kiwi women - must be why kiwi men like sheep so much


----------



## Lozza (Jun 18, 2007)

cris said:


> Why would you be out of a job surely if your a good teacher they would do everything they could to keep you, wouldnt they?


 
Im not a teacher, Im only lowly admin staff - the first to get cut in the public service cuts that will come under howard if he gets back in. :x
Plus Julie Bishop (fed member for education) wants to give principals the power to hire and fire. Some principals around here are juvenile and have inferiority complexes about admin staff being too smart for their own good so would love to get rid of the problem and get someone more "manageable" in. I kid you not. One new one came to the area claiming to be a computer expert and hates the fact I know she certainly isnt.

Plus that is a very naive look at it cris because even if I were a good teacher doesnt mean Id be able to keep my job with those laws -what if the principal just didnt like me. Ive been a public servant for long enough too realise not everythings fair -too much politics & bureaucracy


----------



## DiamondAsh (Jun 18, 2007)

*Vote 1: More Beer Party. *


----------



## Poggle (Jun 18, 2007)

I think im still waiting for some thing more to stand out ey ? like they alll have their bull **** promises.. but how often do u see them follow it through? the only one i have seen follow through is john howards thing on terrorism.. and well he may have kept that promise but i guess no one really thought the promise would lead to evereything it has... and well kevin rudd?? is he really that awesome family man?? and the greens? they want trees stopped being chopped down.... do u really think they use recycled toilet paper and paper to write on 24/7??
Chhers Pog


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 18, 2007)

Poggle said:


> the greens? they want trees stopped being chopped down.... do u really think they use recycled toilet paper and paper to write on 24/7??



What are you trying to say with a statement like that. Doing nothing is better than doing somthing?

Their policy isnt just "no cutting down of any trees at all!!!" but think we should be doing it in a more sustainable manner than present.


----------



## Bug collector (Jun 18, 2007)

i refused to vote


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 18, 2007)

Bug collector said:


> i refused to vote



booooo


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 18, 2007)

Go Johnny!!


----------



## slim6y (Jun 18, 2007)

Bug collector said:


> i refused to vote



Isn't that illegal in this country (the great democracy with a law MAKING you vote)?

And...

I vote Moosenoose for Prime Minister (or dictator I don't mind) - I would vote for Moosenoose and no one on here could say otherwise (he'll send his army of genentically modified termites out each fitted with 50kV tazers and they'll do nasty damage to you if you vote against him).

Give me an M... give me an O... give me another O... ahhhhh... Just give us MOOSENOOSE!


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jun 18, 2007)

Who care's really im not into politics........helen clarke has balls??? lmao shes a cow cant stand her......I live in a territory not a state thank god....


----------



## mrboajangles (Jun 18, 2007)

I wont comment because i dont know enough on the issue , I know who i want to vote for and thats it! How about we start a religion poll next, thats sure to get some good arguements happening


----------



## eladidare (Jun 18, 2007)

vote 1: Ray Hoser "making this country a non-venomous place to live"


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 18, 2007)

mrboajangles said:


> I wont comment because i dont know enough on the issue , I know who i want to vote for and thats it! How about we start a religion poll next, thats sure to get some good arguements happening



I just made it lol...


----------



## Retic (Jun 18, 2007)

Yep that's the idea 



moosenoose said:


> Go Johnny!!


----------



## Forensick (Jun 18, 2007)

mrboajangles said:


> I wont comment because i dont know enough on the issue , I know who i want to vote for and thats it! How about we start a religion poll next, thats sure to get some good arguements happening




why,,,,
i find thats a rather non arguing topic...
australia is amazingly secular, and really, i find when you get 2 passionately religous people who disagree they are more interested in hearing what the other thinks/believes on x, y, z.


----------



## expansa1 (Jun 18, 2007)

cris said:


> Im going to vote for labour so we dont even contemplate nuclear power, let the unions completely control industrial relations delilivering a killer blow to those in small business and many new jobs(who do small businesses think they are anyway). I also think we need someone who bases their support of a war on wheter or not it will upset terrorists. I also think we need to destroy our great economy and put pressure on interest rates so more ppl have to sell their homes. Now thats sarcasm :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the greens are fanatical idiots, i suggest anyone thinking of voting for them should actually read all their policies first. IMO we need to get rid of them to make way for a rational environmental party.



So the rest of the country can be governed the same way that fascist Nazi Beattie governs Queensland? Yeah right!


----------



## IsK67 (Jun 18, 2007)

cris said:


> Im going to vote for labour...........let the unions completely control industrial relations delilivering a killer blow to those in small business and many new jobs(who do small businesses think they are anyway).




Just on that point. Does anyone think that Labour will actually go ahead and reverse the IR laws if they get in?

If so why?
If not why not?


----------



## Midol (Jun 18, 2007)

cris said:


> Im going to vote for labour so we dont even contemplate nuclear power, let the unions completely control industrial relations delilivering a killer blow to those in small business and many new jobs(who do small businesses think they are anyway). I also think we need someone who bases their support of a war on wheter or not it will upset terrorists. I also think we need to destroy our great economy and put pressure on interest rates so more ppl have to sell their homes. Now thats sarcasm :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the greens are fanatical idiots, i suggest anyone thinking of voting for them should actually read all their policies first. IMO we need to get rid of them to make way for a rational environmental party.



Houses were more affordable under the last labour government than under the coalition/libs.


----------



## cris (Jun 19, 2007)

Just wondering if many ppl here actually watch question time(or even know what that is lol)?
If ppl havnt it might be an idea to actually watch it and form an opinion for yourself rather than just using other ppl's(not directed at anyone in particular).



Midol said:


> Houses were more affordable under the last labour government than under the coalition/libs.



Do you acutally think that has anything to do with the government, you could hardly pretend the government has control over the price of houses(beside the coalition making them $15 000 cheaper).


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 19, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> Go Johnny!!



I'm with you too Moosey.

Simone.


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 19, 2007)

Midol said:


> Houses were more affordable under the last labour government than under the coalition/libs.



Yes but i remember during the recession every family in our street bar three lost their homes. And it was sheer determination on my parents behalf that kep our house OURS.

I've never lived so comfortably as i do under a liberal government so i am sure as hell not going to vote against them.

Simone.


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 19, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> Yes but i remember during the recession every family in our street bar three lost their homes. And it was sheer determination on my parents behalf that kep our house OURS.
> 
> I've never lived so comfortably as i do under a liberal government so i am sure as hell not going to vote against them.
> 
> Simone.



What depression?


----------



## Forensick (Jun 19, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> Yes but i remember during the recession every family in our street bar three lost their homes. And it was sheer determination on my parents behalf that kep our house OURS.
> 
> I've never lived so comfortably as i do under a liberal government so i am sure as hell not going to vote against them.
> 
> Simone.




yes yes, i remember, then keating won the election AFTER that... funny hey....
but given this happened through our entire region it made little difference who was in power, much as it makes no difference now...
but then again, who believes the reserve bank of australia, its not like they control intrest rates!


----------



## Midol (Jun 19, 2007)

cris said:


> Just wondering if many ppl here actually watch question time(or even know what that is lol)?
> If ppl havnt it might be an idea to actually watch it and form an opinion for yourself rather than just using other ppl's(not directed at anyone in particular).
> 
> 
> ...



But the government has direct control over the interest rates in the country 

Though, how did the coalition make them cheaper? The first home buyers grant is $7,000.... The first home buyers grant PUSHED the price of housing UP! The $7,000 caused a rise in housing costs far greater than $7,000...


----------



## serenaphoenix (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm with Forensick and everything they've said so far! Someone said it doesn't affect them personally... How about they grow a heart and a brain and think about things morally for a minute.

GST (this one i personally love - hooray for more taxes to pay for johnny's fun and games with Georgie Porgie), Children Overboard (lies!) , Iraq war (billions of tax payers money, hundreds of thousands dead), The Waterfront Scandal with Chris Corrigan, (illegal and could have nipped his idiotic reign over Australia in the bud.) Destruction of the unions (there goes basic human rights), Weapons of Mass Destruction (that never existed - suprise, surprise), IR Laws - i work 6.5 hours without a minute break at crappy job - i'm telling you - that affects me.. me personally.)

And all of this always happens - because Johnny didn't know - no-body in the political playground seems to want to talk to this guy. How sad. Also, i don't know how many of you are familiar with Robin Hood - but King John... Hmmm....

PS - I like this site - http://askjohn.blogspot.com/


----------



## serenaphoenix (Jun 19, 2007)

And Kevin Rudd just bought a Prius... we have a prius - great car. You should all get one. At least he pretends to care about the environment. As many have said before me, if we all die due to climate change - the economy is probably not really that hugely enormously important. Anyway, this has upset me - i'm going to go eat some 2-minute-noodles.


----------



## Forensick (Jun 19, 2007)

i do 12-14 no break... YAY!
oh, i also got fired and took a pay cut thanks to IR....
i was fired btw, for standing up for a sexually harrassed work mate, because they new without me there, she'd leave, and they couldn't fire her (again!) luckily tho, it was a small buisness so i had no recourse... and they scared/threatened her into quitting removing her unlawful case.

but, while i watch question time, you do know its a farce right?
aside from filibusters and dorothy dixxers (from both sides)
given the speaker is a government member, and has his position dependant on the PM, ultimate power of censure and removal is ALWAYS in the hands of the gov't.
if you ACTUALLY want to understand policy direction and reasons, read the REST of hansard daily, as well as internal party documents, the latter being easy to get your hands on regardless of party membership.


----------



## serenaphoenix (Jun 19, 2007)

I know my 6.5 was a whinge. But it hurts as well. I sympathise Forensick - i know so many people who have had to deal with the same bull****. Doesn't affect us my a**. Ignorance is sickening. I now i don't want my noodles i just cooked. Anyone want them?


----------



## Forensick (Jun 19, 2007)

the truly horrifyiing thing tho, is who will the liberal PM be after this election (if the worst happens)
coz it damn sure won't be howard...
Costello would be a blessing (great to see a wet leader again), but Howard being an Ultra dry has stacked the party well enough to see that costello if he gets it won't have it long.
god forbid we get Abbot, especially while there is a liberal senate!


----------



## serenaphoenix (Jun 19, 2007)

Yeah, fair point - this entire poll is completely ridiculous! Do you people realise you aren't voting for Johnny anyway! he's old and he'll die soon. You'll get Abbot - who is the most ridiculous creature on the planet! 

God, if that happens i may have to move to Canada or something.


----------



## Midol (Jun 19, 2007)

I quit because I was underpaid by 14hrs overtime (A LOT for a fulltime uni student - over $200) and the boss told me if I kept whinging he'd fire me and under the new IR laws he could


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 19, 2007)

serenaphoenix said:


> Yeah, fair point - this entire poll is completely ridiculous! Do you people realise you aren't voting for Johnny anyway! he's old and he'll die soon. You'll get Abbot - who is the most ridiculous creature on the planet!
> 
> God, if that happens i may have to move to Canada or something.



Thats very true, their is no way Howard will be in for the full term, leaving us with someone really scary. (Dont get me wrong howard is very bad but someone like abbot, oh jesus...)


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 19, 2007)

Yawn.


----------



## Magpie (Jun 19, 2007)

I used to work 12 hours with no break for $13.50 an hour.
Under Labor.
Houses were more affordable.
Push interest rates up to 16% now and watch those house prices crash 
Environment?
Are either party STOPPING you from doing your part?


----------



## stencorp69 (Jun 19, 2007)

serenaphoenix said:


> Yeah, fair point - this entire poll is completely ridiculous! Do you people realise you aren't voting for Johnny anyway! he's old and he'll die soon. You'll get Abbot - who is the most ridiculous creature on the planet!
> 
> God, if that happens i may have to move to Canada or something.


 
Cool, can I have your reptiles then cause you wont be able to leave the country with them.:lol:


----------



## slip_phreak (Jun 19, 2007)

Crap that reminds me... i need to get put onto th electoral roll.. eep...


----------



## Rennie (Jun 19, 2007)

Magpie said:


> I used to work 12 hours with no break for $13.50 an hour.
> Under Labor.



Lucky you, how did you get paid so much?
At one place in my apprenticeship I worked 8-10 hours, 6 days, for $220 a week.
I only did 12 hours occasionally then, but thats my standard shift now, still with no break.
I've done up to 18 hour days.
Under liberal!


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 20, 2007)

Magpie said:


> I used to work 12 hours with no break for $13.50 an hour.
> Under Labor.
> Houses were more affordable.
> Push interest rates up to 16% now and watch those house prices crash
> ...



Go Mags!!!!!

Simone.


----------



## Magpie (Jun 20, 2007)

Rennie said:


> Lucky you, how did you get paid so much?
> At one place in my apprenticeship I worked 8-10 hours, 6 days, for $220 a week.
> I only did 12 hours occasionally then, but thats my standard shift now, still with no break.
> I've done up to 18 hour days.
> Under liberal!


 
I wasn't doing an apprenticeship. As to why I got paid that much, I worked public holidays, weekends, nights etc . Even Christmas day with no loading. I'm not saying the libs have made it better, just that people who are blaming such things on the liberal government either look at the past through rose coloured glasses or were too young to work and live under the last labor government.


----------



## Midol (Jun 20, 2007)

I don't even get what point you are trying to make :S


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 20, 2007)

Magpie said:


> I wasn't doing an apprenticeship. As to why I got paid that much, I worked public holidays, weekends, nights etc . Even Christmas day with no loading. I'm not saying the libs have made it better, just that people who are blaming such things on the liberal government either look at the past through rose coloured glasses or were too young to work and live under the last labor government.



Agreed!

I wouldn’t have expected much more from this site with all the anti-Howard sentiments. Fair dinkum, Paul Keating :lol: I suppose the only plus if a Labor government got in, is they are now more Liberal-minded than ever before. It just irks me all this leftist crap that just keeps reappearing over and over again like a broken record, children overboard, Iraq….I mean, seriously! What I see is a country whose finances are in the black with record highs in employment (who’d want to destabilize that???) – these figures are probably reflective of the fact employers are confident they aren’t going to be rail-roaded and blackmailed by the Unions who still have their hands firmly in the pants of the Labor party….p-l-e-a-s-e! I was tied up with the likes of the BLF, the ETU and the CMFEU for nearly a decade and a half working in the trade and not only did they help stifle the employer with bucketloads of red tape and unscrupulous demands, they made it near impossible to dismiss the halfwits who buried themselves in these employers businesses like the blood sucking ticks they were! 

I’m over the blue-collar mentality with this and sadly the ones who are out there struggling believe their struggle be made easier under a Labor government…..…and maybe it will for awhile, as they’ll borrow and borrow and borrow and develop us into a bad credit risk, much like they did before the Howard Government came into power. Same thing happened in Victoria and Bracks is looking like the good guy spending up big and still doing nothing to rectify problems he said he would fix regarding our schools and hospitals…but oh yes, he’s going to get that Eastern Freeway, I mean TOLLWAY built on time! 

Sadly people enjoy a change as much as a holiday, I know I do, and I guess all I hope is they’re thinking about what’s going to happen down the track. Best of luck with it! This is a bad thread to have on a reptile forum IMO, and just like everyone else I don’t necessarily agree with things written on here, but that’s what a democracy is all about, it's your right to choose.


----------



## Forensick (Jun 20, 2007)

HAHAHAHA!
you know if we measured unemployment the same way we did in 92, we have HIGHER unemployment.
for instance.... 1 hour of work in a 2 week period is "employed"
centrelink suspend you for a "review" (regular and means nothing) you no longer count for that 2 weeks.
unemployed so long you "give up" you are no longer technically unemployed....

fair cry from what we USED to consider unemployed, being people without jobs .

funny you mention that with bracks too..... i'll just leave that as a typival "you" response: yawn!


but lets see, things that i lost 3 days after AWAs:
i no longer get a 12 hour break between shifts... 2 days a week i finish a 14 hour shift at midnight, and start another at 6am.
my pay got "cut" that is to say, increased by 8c, after i lost public holiday pay, after 8pm penalties, 
oh, and then FIRED for defending a sexually harrassed workmate so it'd be easier to get rid of her!

thankfully moosenoose is in melbourne so her bigotted fear mongering vote really just gets stacked in the losers column when i count the votes later this year  joy


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 20, 2007)

Forensick said:


> HAHAHAHA!
> you know if we measured unemployment the same way we did in 92, we have HIGHER unemployment.
> for instance.... 1 hour of work in a 2 week period is "employed"
> centrelink suspend you for a "review" (regular and means nothing) you no longer count for that 2 weeks.
> ...




Good one Forensick :lol: I'm a "he" you twit :lol: Don't think for a minute you're the only one who has ever done it hard


----------



## IsK67 (Jun 20, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> Good one Forensick :lol: I'm a "he" you twit :lol: Don't think for a minute you're the only one who has ever done it hard



No way!! You're a bloke??


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 20, 2007)

Yeah, stop cracking onto me Isk!! :lol:


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 20, 2007)

IsK67 said:


> No way!! You're a bloke??



Yup- and a damn fine one at that 

Simone.


----------



## IsK67 (Jun 20, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> Yeah, stop cracking onto me Isk!! :lol:



So what's with the skirt then??

No need to return the flowers. 

......unless of course you really do care...............

IsK


----------



## Forensick (Jun 20, 2007)

thankfully tho, i am not so self centred in my hardship that i vote with the hip pocket nerve


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 20, 2007)

Forensick said:


> thankfully tho, i am not so self centred in my hardship that i vote with the hip pocket nerve



No you enjoy having the bottoms of your pockets torn out :lol:


----------



## Forensick (Jun 20, 2007)

it is hard living in the lowest taxing western country in the world and still getting free healthcare, yes


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 20, 2007)

Forensick said:


> it is hard living in the lowest taxing western country in the world and still getting free healthcare, yes



The trouble is, and as I've said in my second post, that sort of thing is an unmaintainable pipedream, but you'd obviously know that  Anyway, it'll be an interesting election this one.


----------



## Colin (Jun 20, 2007)

The only reason Labour slams the IR laws is because it would eventually (not soon enough for my liking) get rid of Trade Unions (who run the labour party) what a bunch of propaganda mongering tools they are


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 20, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> The trouble is, and as I've said in my second post, that sort of thing is an unmaintainable pipedream, but you'd obviously know that  Anyway, it'll be an interesting election this one.



Why is health care an unmaintainable pipe dream? Plenty of european countries have healthcare which far surpasses ours.


----------



## Forensick (Jun 20, 2007)

the trade unions power in caucus is a thing of the past anyway.

and how exactly is universal healthcare a "pipe dream" after all we managed just fine, even taxing the population less than the US that doesn't have it....

maybe its just a pipedream to expect that everyone, being equal (after all isn;t that a tenant of a liberal democracy since is conception with the magna carta) should have equal access to health and education, and what you are born into shouldn't affect your right to life?
or are you so in howards camp that you just don;t like those funny coloured people having what you "earnt"


----------

